
The Idea That Women Are Cyclical Cuckolders Bites the Dust - andrewl
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21741964-attractiveness-mens-faces-not-related-ovulation-idea-women
======
maerF0x0
"Dear Editor: Once again this Journal has published research supposedly
supporting a null hypothesis on the basis of null-results. Even a large-scale
study, laid out carefully, cannot support the notion that a phenomenon or
relationship does not exist. A null result is no result at all. Please
preserve the integrity and reputation of Psychological Science. Erhard Eimer
PhD Professor Emeritus of Psychology APS Member"

[https://www.psychologicalscience.org/news/releases/womens-
pr...](https://www.psychologicalscience.org/news/releases/womens-preference-
for-masculine-faces-not-linked-with-hormones.html#comment-8358848)

~~~
vivekd
It might be more accurate to say that previous studies showing a relationship
between sexual preference and menstrual cycles are not reproducible. I think
they just put it in more layperson's terms.

The economist headline is naturally more sensationalized being a popular press
article, but the physiological science headline starting with "no evidenced
that. . . " is okay enough to pass imo.

